# Lord Helmet



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

So uh, since I can't find a @#!% hinged helmet that is Snell rated, this is what I have come up with:

Shoei X-Eleven

Shoei RF-1000

Both are only 3.2Lbs, and painted in the fastest color. :bigpimp: 

So, what do you all think? Any other recommendation? :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

hey, I might need to find a yellow helmet too


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

You just looking at M-2000 helmet?

Why Shoei? Do they fit you well?

Fit is an important factor... one that shouldn't be overlooked. Fit is not only a comfort concern, but a safety concern as well, as an ill-fitted helmet (namely one too large) can be far easier to have come off even with the chinstrap fastened securely. 

As for recommendations, well, for an SA-rated helmet, I absolutely love my Arai GP-5k. First one I had, but it's really a high-quality helmet.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, if Bu..er, Stuka is as picky about helmets as he is with girls, and it clearly seems that way, I think I'll be lending him my helmet for the forsee-able future.

Unless I attend the same GCC events that he does. :flipoff:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Well, if Bu..er, Stuka is as picky about helmets as he is with girls, and it clearly seems that way, I think I'll be lending him my helmet for the forsee-able future.
> 
> Unless I attend the same GCC events that he does. :flipoff:


He just needs to buy a used Williams F1 crew helmet off eBay or something... they use the hinged helmets that I think he's been lusting over.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

racerdave said:


> You just looking at M-2000 helmet?
> 
> Why Shoei? Do they fit you well?
> 
> ...


I don't want a car only helmet. If at some point I decided to get a yellow Hiyabusa :eeps: , I want to be able to use this helmet too. :bigpimp:

Shoei's honestly fit better than Hack's Bieffe Predator, except half the schools won't let me use it.  THe Predator XL pinches my head in a weird way, whereas the Shoei XL that I have that I bought form my high school buddy who no longer rides fits pretty well, but is heavy.

I am not too terribly concerned with $$, I just can't seem to find any review that actually favors the slightly more expensive Shoei X-II versus the RF-1000. The 3.2lbs will be a big help, as my current Shoei weights a ton. :yikes:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

doeboy said:


> He just needs to buy a used Williams F1 crew helmet off eBay or something... they use the hinged helmets that I think he's been lusting over.


I would have had our tribal connection got me a BMW hinged helmet from .de a long time ago if they had the blasted Snell sticker. 

Therefore, this is the best that I can come up with so far.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Well, if Bu..er, Stuka is as picky about helmets as he is with girls, and it clearly seems that way, I think I'll be lending him my helmet for the forsee-able future.
> 
> Unless I attend the same GCC events that he does. :flipoff:


I am not picky, I just know exactly what I want, dammit. 

Hack going to Sears Point, has hell frozen over?  :bustingup


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Stuka said:


> I don't want a car only helmet. If at some point I decided to get a yellow Hiyabusa :eeps: , I want to be able to use this helmet too. :bigpimp:




Dude put down the pipes. SA helmet meet the same standards as M helmets, except SA helmets have the additional fire retardant thingy to qualify it for auto racing use.

Don't know where you get that SA is for auto use only crap.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Stuka said:


> Hack going to Sears Point, has hell frozen over?  :bustingup


 :flipoff:

Nice way to entice me to be your "roomie" to save some cost for the next Sears Point in school.

Let's see how LATE I can give you the point by, shall we? :violent:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Dude put down the pipes. SA helmet meet the same standards as M helmets, except SA helmets have the additional fire retardant thingy to qualify it for auto racing use.
> 
> Don't know where you get that SA is for auto use only crap.


Actually the SA helmets meet all the same impact tests as an M helmet with the addition of a 2" diameter 10" long anvil (think roll bar tube).So you are right, SA helmet on a bike is fine, maybe even beter if you hit a tubular gaud rail. 

roblem is, any states require DOR approvla of motorcycle helmets, but I would take a Snell SA or M over DO sticker any day.


----------



## Mika (Oct 8, 2003)

Bell or Arai. I have a Bell m3, kevlar=light


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

A Snell SA rated helmet is fine for use on a bike. 

But a Snell M rated helmet will not meet most any sanctioning bodies safety requiremets for auto racing.

So if your goal is to do double duty with one helmet than SA is your only choice.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah, go SA. And try on an Arai Gp5. They're awesome. The GP5-K is what I have and it's fiberglass, but it weighs about 3 lbs. Arai fiberglass is about as heavy as a lot of composite helmets. The eyeport is a little bigger in the 5k as well in comparison to the GP5.

But try on the helmets. That's a must. You already know the Predator is not for you. The Arai may/may not be ok. The Bell's might be fine, but the Simpsons might be perfect.

Different helmets work for different noggins. Take your time finding the right one.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> hey, I might need to find a yellow helmet too


OH YEAH BABY! TWS!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

ayn said:


> OH YEAH BABY! TWS!


I may be down there for a driving event in the near future...:eeps:


----------



## SLang (Dec 1, 2003)

Another vote for the Bell M3.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

I think I am ordering the X-II in Axis Yellow tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> I may be down there for a driving event in the near future...:eeps:


 :yikes:

you're talking about Texas World Speedway in College Station, right?


----------



## Mika (Oct 8, 2003)

Stuka said:


> I think I am ordering the X-II in Axis Yellow tomorrow. :thumbup:


why buy a MOTORCYCLE helmet ? it's not like this is any cheaper than a SA rated helmet which you won't run into any problems using at car events. :dunno:

I had a Shoei motorcycle helmet back in my autocross days. In comparison to my Bell M3 (car helmet) the Shoei had excessive space between my chin and the helmet, whereas SA helmets don't.

Don't get hung up on the paintjob either. My Bell was white but I had Cleber paint it like Prost's.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Mika said:


> why buy a MOTORCYCLE helmet ? it's not like this is any cheaper than a SA rated helmet which you won't run into any problems using at car events. :dunno:
> 
> I had a Shoei motorcycle helmet back in my autocross days. In comparison to my Bell M3 (car helmet) the Shoei had excessive space between my chin and the helmet, whereas SA helmets don't.
> 
> Don't get hung up on the paintjob either. My Bell was white but I had Cleber paint it like Prost's.


In general M rated helmets are ~ 25% less expensive than SA rated helmets.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> :yikes:
> 
> you're talking about Texas World Speedway in College Station, right?


Yes. It'll either be June or July. 

Why they couldn't work something our for say, like dead of winter in Texas I don't know.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> In general M rated helmets are ~ 25% less expensive than SA rated helmets.


I don't think that's what is driving Stuka's decision though... he's just really picky...  and sometimes it just doesn't make sense to the rest of us... but it makes him happy so he goes with it... :dunno:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> In general M rated helmets are ~ 25% less expensive than SA rated helmets.


Not the X-11 that he's buying. It's about $550-590 retail. A top of the line Bieffe F1-GP (not the replicas) cost about $600, weighs less AND it's SA rated instead of M.

Only difference is that motorcycle helmets usually come in different colors and different graphics, while SA helmets are almost always white. Good luck finding a Bieffe or Bell or Sparco helmet that comes in speed yellow to match his Porkschop. :dunno: Stuka has to look cool when he's given a point by. :thumbup: :rofl:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Stuka said:


> I think I am ordering the X-II in Axis Yellow tomorrow. :thumbup:


I seriously hope you've had a chance to test fit that helmet before you ordered...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> So if your goal is to do double duty with one helmet than SA is your only choice.


If you're tracking, not racing, most schools accept an M.


----------



## Geo31 (Aug 2, 2003)

Sorry to jump into an old thread here, but I do want to correct a mis-statement.

SA helmets do not necessarily meet the same requirements of a M helmet.

The SA helmets are allowed a narrower eye port than an M helmet.

Another point to consider is that a lot of bike helmets are constructed a bit differently. The rear of many bike helmets is cut higher so when you are laying out over the tank and having to look up a bit to look forward, the helmet has room in the back. Car helmets don't have to accomodate this. It's the first thing I noticed when I went from a M helmet to a SA helmet so many years ago in my karting days.


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

Geo31 said:


> The rear of many bike helmets is cut higher so when you are laying out over the tank and having to look up a bit to look forward, the helmet has room in the back. Car helmets don't have to accomodate this.


Excellent point. And you don't have to be flat against the tank to notice this either. In the same way that (sport) motorcycle jackets are ergonomically designed for that forward lean, so are helmets.

Also the aerodynamics (extremely important on a bike) seem different as well, but I'm guessing.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Geo31 said:


> Sorry to jump into an old thread here, but I do want to correct a mis-statement.
> 
> SA helmets do not necessarily meet the same requirements of a M helmet.


Yes they do. The requirements are exactly the same with the exception of three items. Of of those three, two are the same tests as an M but with highter failure thresholds.



> The SA helmets are allowed a narrower eye port than an M helmet.


Its not a matter of being allowed its a function of the test requirements.


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> Yes they do. The requirements are exactly the same with the exception of three items.


You are speaking of safety requirements, which judging from his statements is not what he meant. I think he was more speaking of design parameters and ergonomics, or at least I am.


----------



## Geo31 (Aug 2, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> Yes they do. The requirements are exactly the same with the exception of three items. Of of those three, two are the same tests as an M but with highter failure thresholds.
> 
> Its not a matter of being allowed its a function of the test requirements.


From the Snell Memorial Foundation web site:

"What are the differences between the SA and M standards?

SA Standard was designed for auto racing while M Standard was for motorcycling and other motorsports. There are three major differences between them:

SA standard requires flammability test while the M standard does not;
SA standard allows narrower visual field than M standard (Some SA helmets may not be street legal);
SA standard has rollbar impact test while M standard does not."

I would suggest reading the info on their site and getting your facts straight. One of the differences is indeed the _allowance_ of a narrower eye port on the SA helmet. It has absolutely nothing to do with the test requirements other than the fact that SA are allowed a smaller eye port. Some SA helmets have a large and wide eye port that conforms to the M standard. Others do not.

Furthermore, it's been a while since I've read through the standards so I glanced at them again. I see no higher performance standard for motorcycle helmets.

I'd be happy to eat crow if you can quote the differences from the standards, but I'm not too worried.

Futhermore I stand confidently upon my statement that SA helmets do not necessarily confrom to the M standard. If the SA has an eye port smaller than allowed, it cannot.


----------



## PeterRietveld (Jun 14, 2004)

*Cleber*



Mika said:


> why buy a MOTORCYCLE helmet ? it's not like this is any cheaper than a SA rated helmet which you won't run into any problems using at car events. :dunno:
> 
> I had a Shoei motorcycle helmet back in my autocross days. In comparison to my Bell M3 (car helmet) the Shoei had excessive space between my chin and the helmet, whereas SA helmets don't.
> 
> Don't get hung up on the paintjob either. My Bell was white but I had Cleber paint it like Prost's.


About 6 years ago I had a few helmets painted by Cleber, but I have lost track of him, do you have any informatioan about him.


----------



## PeterRietveld (Jun 14, 2004)

About 6 years ago I had a few helmets painted by Cleber, but I have lost track of him, do you have any informatioan about him?


----------



## DannO (Apr 25, 2002)

Maybe I'm silly but buy the helmet based on how well it protects your head, not if it's a flip up design or not. Do you really want to be walking around the paddock pimping your new flipped up helmet anyway?

I quite like my Bieffe Predator. My dad's Bell M2 is nice too, but didn't fit me well. M3 is another good choice if you want light weight. But my next helmet will be a stand21. Very, very light (which is good not because it makes you go faster but because it's less likely to tear your brain from your brain stem in case of an accident -> handy) and top quality construction.

When you buy that Hayabusa you can spare the $$$ to buy whatever fancy-pants helmet you want.

Only use a hammer to do a hammer's job.


----------

